# Tool set



## Leemc18 (16 Oct 2012)

Hi everyone I'm looking for a decent tool kit.

Bit worried about getting a poor set off eBay.

Please let me know if your selling a set or know where I can purchase one.


Thank you

Lee


----------



## mrandmrspoves (17 Oct 2012)

Hi Lee,
You are unlikely to get a decent set off eBay - but having said that some of the £30 upwards sets on there are not bad value and certainly a good place to start. I have a basic Pedal Pro set that I started off with about 4 years ago and it's still giving good service, and I repair cycles for many people not just for personal servicing. Sure the tools are not up to the standard of Park or Icetoolz but they do the job, and some of these sets are pretty comprehensive (just check what's in the kit as some will say 44 pieces - but 5 will be single sockets you won't use, 1 will be a tyre pressure gauge you won't use and so on. 
Once you have the basics, it is easy to upgrade bit by bit. 1st upgrade should probably be the chain tool.


----------



## MrJamie (17 Oct 2012)

I recall someone saying one of the £30 shimano sets from Amazon were decent value. Maybe this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bike-Hand-B...X13K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350500293&sr=8-1 Wiggle also do Lifeline branded toolkits that might be worth taking a look at, you'd have to read the reviews


----------



## Andy_R (17 Oct 2012)

Build up your own tool set by only buying what you need when you need it, and buy the best you can. A lot of these tool sets have tools you'll never need, so why pay for them?


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (23 Oct 2012)

I've been wondering about this myself. I think if I'm going to use these tools eventually I may as well get them all at once. Do you think buying separate represents good value compared to a set?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (23 Oct 2012)

Buzzinonbikes said:


> I've been wondering about this myself. I think if I'm going to use these tools eventually I may as well get them all at once. Do you think buying separate represents good value compared to a set?


 
There are 2 schools of thought on this.... one school will always suggest that you buy Park Tools (in the same way as motor mechanics often recommend Snap On Tools) They are very good tools and they do Professional down to higher mid range priced tools.
My view is, if money were no object go with the above.....

....but for the rest of us compromise is the name of the game. 

As I stated in my posting above, when I reignited my interest in cycles a few years ago, I bought a complete set - which are still giving very good service. I have expanded the kit and bought specialist tools since - but the basic core was already there.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Hand..._Cycling_Tools_RepairKits&hash=item416cad2311

Something like the kit in the link above would be a good place to start at just over £30 ..

No doubt someone from the Park Tools School of thought will advise differently - and I acknowledge that these tools are not the best quality... but they ARE a good starting point and will equip you to start doing most maintenance tasks and they will give value for money for the average cyclist. If you're not convinced - just look at the prices of the items in the kit sold as individual items and you will soon see that £30 won't buy you much.


----------



## Buzzinonbikes (24 Oct 2012)

Thanks for your in-depth response! That set looks quite good, might have a shop around. I have a crappy set of tools for work and like you say they do the job OK.

Thanks again! Maybe splurge on the £200 shimano pro set  I WISH!


----------



## Drago (24 Oct 2012)

I got an Aldi toolset. Apart from a chain splitter made from cheese it has given much reliable service and was dirt cheap. For the amateur hobbyist you'd be daft to spend more.


----------



## Peteaud (24 Oct 2012)

Drago said:


> I got an Aldi toolset. Apart from a chain splitter made from cheese it has given much reliable service and was dirt cheap. For the amateur hobbyist you'd be daft to spend more.


 
I have the same one (Lidl version) and its been fine for the odd repair / tinker.


----------



## RiflemanSmith (24 Oct 2012)

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/lifeline-professional-tool-kit/


----------

